# Car hire ??



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Good evening,

Well we will be soon in cyprus on holiday but just need to book car hire, we have never booked a car before so was seeing is anyone had a good recommendation for us ??

One problem we have is that we dont have credit cards, hoping we can get round this.

Many thanks in advance

:clap2:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you want to pick up the car from the airport when you arrive your best bet is to refer to

Money Saving Expert: Credit Cards, Shopping, Bank Charges, Cheap Flights and more

and book a deal online. If you want to hire when you are here there are a number of places in the vicinity of the harbour where you can negotiate a deal.

If you don't have credit or debit cards you will need cash which probably means you can't book on-line unless you use the cash to purchase a pre-paid debit card prior to booking.

Pete


----------



## Blondieashton (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello

Many thanks for your reply. We do have visa debit cards just not credit cards, will see what deals are on the website you said about. One company i have looked at is elephant cars paphos; have u heard of these ??


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Blondieashton said:


> Hello
> 
> Many thanks for your reply. We do have visa debit cards just not credit cards, will see what deals are on the website you said about. One company i have looked at is elephant cars paphos; have u heard of these ??


I'm not really familiar with any of the rental companies so can't recommend any. When we rented it was through one of the agencies on Moneysupermarket who often seem to get better deals than directly from the hire firms. This excludes the local firms where you can bargain a discount, of course.

Pete


----------

